# Dogmatil/Sulpiride- Any opinions/experiences?



## 15563

I have been prescribed this today for help with my pains,described on most sites as "anti psychotic/ second line anti depressant" but whilst I am very desperate for pain relief, the following is listed under side effects...."The foremost problem with Sulpiride is a strong stimulation of prolactin-secretion; whether this may contribute to the development of breast-cancer in women is currently not known." Not sure how to interpret this- well, I guess the fact that it is mentioned in a "get out clause" style- worries me!Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of this drug? I have read through stuff after searching, but I would appreciate any input/thoughts.I have only tried one antidepressant before (Amitriptyline) and the side effects were just too strong- I gave it nearly three months but the problems just did not ease with time. The doc said Dogmatil worked very well for his sons bed wetting and is also used for "abdominal migraines".I am really not sure what to do.


----------



## 19167

I have had chronic ibs all my life and very little treatment ever really helped. Two years ago the doctor got worried about a different kind of pain I was getting and after scans, all kinds of internal investigations, etc, was on the point of giving up when he asked me to try Dogmatil, 3 x 50mg per day before meals. The pains went as a result of a visit to a chiropractor, however I continued taking the Dogmatil as they seemed to be making life a bit easier. They seem to reduce the extremes of my condition and certainly make me feel more confident about it, more regular, consistant, less surprises if you know what I mean!. I have been taking them for almost 2 years now, usually 2 a day unless I get stressed out in which case I will take the 3 for a couple of days, then back to 2. I hate taking drugs and searched the internet and asked a lot of questions to other doctors and I can't really find anything adverse about Dogmatil in these sort of low doses. I have no side effects but do notice an increase in anxiety type symptoms if I stop taking them - correction! - they have significantly reduced my labido and I have seen references to this on the web - may or may not be a problem for some people!


----------

